# The Black Hole at Alton Towers



## iaegmooh (Jun 17, 2011)

Came across this website with pictures inside the Black Hole with the ride dismantled, It was sold to Brazil and the dome is now just used for storage.
http://ridemad.com/inside-alton-towers-black-hole-tent


----------



## Fury161 (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks for sharing, i never got to go it on but waited at the entrance while my friend went on it, that must have been around 1994 to 1996


----------



## bilbo (Aug 29, 2012)

Very interesting. I loved that ride and went on it a number of times. From what I've seen on the internet, Alton Towers have submitted plans for a new coaster which they've codenamed SW7 to go in it's place ( http://www.themeparktourist.com/new...iled-alton-towers-new-sw7-roller-coaster-2013 )


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 29, 2012)

I got my nose broken on the black hole, never get romantic on a rollercoaster because when it drops the girls head comes back and it hurts


----------



## imyimyimy (Aug 29, 2012)

Old news, but if alton towers went derelict, now that would be something.. epic!


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 30, 2012)

Holaah! Fancy that! Much the same happened to me too Paul, there was claret all over the shop!!!


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 30, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Holaah! Fancy that! Much the same happened to me too Paul, there was claret all over the shop!!!



Yup but I was young and reached third base so I was happy


----------

